# How to help your golden rescue adapt



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I just came across a great article that was published in the January 2006 issue of Whole Dog Journal. It is called, How to Make Your New Dog's Adoption Work for Life. 

It's four pages of outstanding information: what to expect during the first few weeks, what to do to help the dog adjust, what the dog is likely thinking, what to do to help avoid behavior mistakes such as accidents in the house, how to handle the dog's stress response, etc. The author's name is Mardi Richmond. 

The Web site is Whole Dog Journal is the monthly guide to natural dog care and training.. Reprints are $10. For anyone who works with rescues, fosters, has a new rescue or is contemplating a rescue, this article is superb!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you have access to it? It might be worth emailing to a few folks, I for one would like to read it.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't have the permissions needed to e-mail it. Wish I did!


----------

